# Fitness requirements



## Meghann1965 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for improving one's physical fitness?  My school has a fitness requirement for my age of 36 push ups and 34 crunches, in addition to running a mile in about ten minutes.  Bear in mind that despite being a martial arts practitioner, I've not done much physical fitness in the past four years.  I have always joked that I am "allergic to running".  I live in Texas where it seems like we're always under a "heat advisory".   Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushups and situps are simple.  Do 'em.  Do as many as you can, take a break, and do some more.  Track your progress, too.

Running...  Yeah, do it.  You've got to get out there and run.  A 10 minute mile isn't too bad a pace to achieve, if you start now.


----------



## padre (Jul 12, 2009)

I rode my bike this morning before it got too hot. But when the temp went over 100F I packed it in and just went to the air conditioned gym.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better.  The best way to get ready for a fitness test is to do the same exercises.  So RUN, do PUSH UPS, and do SIT UPS.  LOTS of them, run as much as you can.  I run early in the morning or late at night, because it is hot and humid here in Florida.  You just have to do it....it sucks at first, but once you've done it for a while, it starts to suck less and less and eventually, it gets fun.

I used to be a running HATER.  Now, I kind of enjoy it.


----------



## J Ellis (Jul 12, 2009)

Classic Canadian Fitness Routines (11-12 minutes per day)
http://www.gettingfitagain.com/

SimpleFit
http://www.simplefit.org/

Shameless plug
http://fitness-solution.blogspot.com

Joel


----------



## artFling (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the Navy Seal Workout found in this book.  This book starts you where you are at and helps you build your fitness.  You can find it for as cheap as $2 at Amazon.com.  

For instance for pushups they suggest pyramids.  Here's how they work:

1) 2 pushups- 15 sec rest, 4 pushups- 15 sec rest, 4 pushups- 15 sec rest, 2 pushups.  

2) 2 tricep pushups- 15 sec rest, 4 tricep pushups-15 sec rest, 4 tricep pushups-15 sec rest, 2 tricep pushups-15 sec rest.

3) 2 divebombers-15 sec rest, 4 divebombers-15 sec rest, 4 divebombers-15 sec rest, 2 divebombers- 15 sec rest.

4) 2 wide pushups- 15 sec rest, 4 wide pushups- 15 sec rest, 4 wide pushups- 15 sec rest, 2 wide pushups 15 sec rest.

This is a beginning pushup routine.  If you can handle more then do more to start.  

They also have a multistep plan for building your abs and lower body.  Of course they have running routines too.

I know "Navy Seal" sounds intimidating, but this book does a good job of starting at the ground floor and help you build up.  Go at your pace.  

I worked at this when I was in my 40s and fat and was amazed at how much progress I made quickly.

http://www.amazon.com/Navy-Seal-Wor...r_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247458269&sr=1-20


----------



## Omar B (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all about setting yourself up with a routine and doing it religiously morning and night.  It's not hard to find 10 mins for calisthenics twice a day.  Start by doing as many push ups and you can with perfect form, then that night before you go to bed do 2 more than you did that morning.  The running can be done at night or in the morning so the sun does not bother you either.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone else here have to work their fitness around shift work? I'm trying to do the running bit too but getting into a routine is difficult. My shifts are good in many ways but make it awkward to get a fitness routine going. They are 12 hour shifts, 2 days then 2 nights and four days off.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't run; the repetitive motion is really bad for my knees, and I also have shin splints and flat feet. ANY type of arch in my shoes is excruciating. I do much better with shadow boxing because I can change my foot position and therefore the distribution of impact. Thank heavens my school doesn't have a running requirement. If you belong to a gym, you can always run on a treadmill so that the Texas heat doesn't kill you (I'm in Texas, too--these 3 digit days are killing me.)

As for the pushups and crunches, we are required to do 50 pushups (military style--none from the knees or anything like that) and 50 situps (not crunches). It really is essential to do these every day. I like to do planques (sp?) as well as the situps; they make the situps easier. Moving your hands around to strengthen different muscles and to rest others is also helpful.


----------



## EMST930 (Jul 15, 2009)

For the pushups and situps, I would start with whatever number you can do correctly with good form.  Try to do that number several times a day until it becomes easier, then start increasing the number you do at once. Eventually you will be able to work your way up.  It is very addiciting once you realize how quickly you can get better at it!

It is not hard to find a few minutes here and there to drop and do some pushups or situps. My husband likes to do them in the morning to get his heart going and wake up, I prefer to do sets at night during commercial breaks on tv.  

If you do not normally run, I would caution you to make sure you stretch well before and after, and get good shoes.  The repetitive motion of running can work havoc on your hamstring/calf flexibility.

Good luck!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 15, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Anyone else here have to work their fitness around shift work? I'm trying to do the running bit too but getting into a routine is difficult. My shifts are good in many ways but make it awkward to get a fitness routine going. They are 12 hour shifts, 2 days then 2 nights and four days off.


 
I've had to do that before and its not easy.  What got me through was reminding myself to schedule time for me.  When my children were little, this was especially important, because this workout time was the only time I'd get to myself the entire day!


----------



## RobBnTX (Jul 20, 2009)

Meghann1965 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for improving one's physical fitness?  My school has a fitness requirement for my age of 36 push ups and 34 crunches, in addition to running a mile in about ten minutes.  Bear in mind that despite being a martial arts practitioner, I've not done much physical fitness in the past four years.  I have always joked that I am "allergic to running".  I live in Texas where it seems like we're always under a "heat advisory".   Does anyone have any suggestions?


   Yep, I know the dojang ( since you're in Allen I assume you go to the one on McDermott - they meet at two locations, both YMCAs).  Nice group of folks mostly, a couple of the instructors though kind of came across as a little arrogant to me, but they seem to know what they were doing.  

That said I am 52 years old with a little floating cartilage in my left knee, so no way am I going to do a timed mile run!  I wanted to attend class there but decided to go in a different direction.  I do not mind the push-ups or sit-ups but  running is simply out of the question for me.  I just wished they had told me about their fitness requirements before I paid my month dues! 

After leaving there I worked out in a TKD dojang close to my home (I am in Plano) a few times before finally settling in at a nice Shotokan class that meets in a Rec center in Richardson that is perfect for me.  The instructor there has an excellent reputation throughout Shotokan circles and the classes are a very good workout with lots of sweat, but the instructor does not make anyone go beyond their personal limitations.  Sure he wants you to push yourself but not beyond anything that might cause a crippling injury.

Good luck!

Robert


----------



## Meghann1965 (Jul 27, 2009)

Robert, you are correct!  I am attending the dojang on McDermott.  I am sure I can do the fitness...I've actually improved my pushups from where I initially started out, but it's hard.  
Thanks for your encouragement!!

Meg


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 3, 2009)

RobBnTX said:


> After leaving there I worked out in a TKD dojang close to my home (I am in Plano) a few times before finally settling in at a nice Shotokan class that meets in a Rec center in Richardson that is perfect for me.  The instructor there has an excellent reputation throughout Shotokan circles and the classes are a very good workout with lots of sweat, but the instructor does not make anyone go beyond their personal limitations.  Sure he wants you to push yourself but not beyond anything that might cause a crippling injury.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Robert



You must be with Brad Webb Sensei.  Good for you!


----------



## bekkilyn (Aug 3, 2009)

What happens if you can't make the fitness requirements? Do they kick you out, or just keep working with you until you get there?

Currently, I'm still working on getting to one push up without knees. I've been making progress though as I've actually gotten *to* the knees instead of using a desk or counter. (And I'll be starting a heavy weight program soon.) 36 sounds like a miraculous feat to me right now.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 4, 2009)

We start with 10 situps and 10 pushups at white belt and increase by 10 each belt until we reach 50 of each. If you can't do situps or pushups for medical reasons, you can get your instructor to assign you a substitute. Brown belt tests include 50 situps, 50 pushups, 6 minutes jump rope, and 6 minutes shadow boxing (minimum 50 kicks every 2 minutes.) If you can't do the conditioning, you fail that portion of the test. Theoretically, if you pass everything else, you'll still pass. I haven't seen that happen yet, though.


----------



## bekkilyn (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh I see! They don't kick you out of the class entirely, but you just might not be able to pass your belt test without the conditioning requirements. Whew!


----------



## GINGERNINJA (Aug 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Anyone else here have to work their fitness around shift work? I'm trying to do the running bit too but getting into a routine is difficult. My shifts are good in many ways but make it awkward to get a fitness routine going. They are 12 hour shifts, 2 days then 2 nights and four days off.



HI TEZ3 if you are finding hard to make time for a 30 min jog or run because of work u can try jump rope/ skip rope , i done a litle research in to this and most of the information i found was all telling me the same basic thing , that 1o mins of fast jump rope is the same as 30 mins jog/ run ! 

what i do when i am pushed for time is about 15 mins of training with the jump rope 

1 min slow jump rope  then 2 min fast (total OF 3 MIN's ) 
then you can try as many push ups as you can in 3 mins ( or take 1 min rest then push up's for  1 min then rest 1 min , depending of fittness level )
then back to jump rope for 3 mins 
then squats for 3 mins 
back to jump rope  


and of course you can change about a bit , 3 min jump rope , 3 min shadow boxing ,3 min jump rope , 3 min sit up ,  depending on what result's u want  

when i first started i just cut the time down from 3 min to 2 mins and took 1 min rest in between , as u get fitter u can u cut the rest time down ,


----------



## still learning (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,  A Great book to get on this topic is

"Combat Conditioning"  by Matt Furey.....Really explains how's toos. to be more flexiable and stronger for Martial artist...

Worth reading and owning.......Aloha,

PS: Five Stars here...!


----------



## Meghann1965 (Oct 11, 2009)

[


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 19, 2009)

join a local ymca or gym, swim for cardio it works wonders


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 20, 2009)

What worked/works for me is setting small attainable goals and keeping an exercise log.  I used to try to do too much at one time and burnt out quickly, especially with running.  I started off with about a half mile and then slowly added to it.  Not that I'm out running 5K's or marathons mind you, but I manage to get a couple miles in per run a few days a week.


----------

